# Duct heating and Truma Combi - duct keeps falling out.



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Bessacarr Motorhome with the Truma Combi blown air system installed and I have a small problem in that the blown air ducts 'fall off' at times, sometimes when travelling - tends to be the one for the bathroom/Motorhome passenger seat or the rear lounge vents which drop out.

It's where they connect into the Truma unit in the wardrobe - for some reason they don't seem to latch in well (or I'm not managing to do it right)

Any help or tips on how to get them to stay in would be very much appreciated - sure I'm not the only one with this 'challenge'

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Most Truma T pieces, coupler and outlets have holes drilled in them which are to fit a self tapper screw through and into the duct.
they can be seen in this link.
http://www.miriad-products.com/prod...c=63&jssCart=28a4d0940d1cd8c24fdf8d32c805346c


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

David, the plastic collars latched in OK but the ducting fell out of these. If you have the same problem then this thread may be of use http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-118177-.html

The problem with mine was lack of access so I glued the ducting into the collars.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

sometimes does the same on mine and its always the one hardest to get at, right at the back of the boiler!

they do just push in, something seems to locate into ridge in pipe as you push it in but i have not found a way to permanently keep it in.


the one in rayc's reply is one of the plastic connectors which do have a screw in to lock the pipe in, but I don't think the boiler itself has a screw facility.

john


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The classic, Duct tape to make it stop WD to make it go might come into play here :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Glue and/or tape?

I think not!

The output duct collars at the boiler get seriously hot.

If you can prise the plastic collars off the metal housing then it is easier to fix the ducting into them and then refit.

Trouble is - it is almost impossible to get the plastic collars out without breaking the tabs.

I haven't researched buying new collars - are they available?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All my duct outlets are held in pace with a small self-tapping screw through to the pipe.

tony


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

pippin said:


> Glue and/or tape?
> 
> I think not!
> 
> The output duct collars at the boiler get seriously hot.


Yes they do, but an appropriate loctite heat resistant adhesive is available. If you follow my previous link there are photos and test results.

I glued the duct into the collar as I had no access to use self tapping screws. There was no way I had access to get the collars out. I would only suggest this approach if you didn't have aceess. The adhesive is excellent.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a similar problem and found that the problem ducting was too long and had a very sharp u-bend in it. I shortened the duct and refitted and its stayed put ever since.


----------

